# Barking up the wrong tree



## Bones (May 19, 2014)

Where did the saying "barking up the wrong tree" come from.  I guess I have to much time on my hands.


Bones


----------



## Chuck Terry (May 22, 2014)

The earliest known printed citation is in James Kirke Paulding's Westward Ho!, 1832:


"Here he made a note in his book, and I begun to smoke him for one of those fellows that drive a sort of a trade of making books about old Kentuck and the western country: so I thought I'd set him barking up the wrong tree a little, and I told him some stories that were enough to set the Mississippi a-fire; but he put them all down in his book.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 22, 2014)

It originated from people who hunt with walkers.


----------



## Buckshot88 (May 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> It originated from people who hunt with walkers.


----------



## dotties cutter (May 24, 2014)

It did not start with one of my coon dogs from way back when but I am pretty sure one of my dogs decendants was the cause of that saying because most of mine inherited that trait.


----------



## The mtn man (May 28, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> It originated from people who hunt with walkers.



Be careful hillbilly, when my walker, pepper reads this her feelings are gonna be hurt, I'm gonna tell her to bite you if she ever sees you. I won't say she aint barked up the wrong tree before, but don't tell her I said that, she carries a pistol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2014)

cklem said:


> Be careful hillbilly, when my walker, pepper reads this her feelings are gonna be hurt, I'm gonna tell her to bite you if she ever sees you. I won't say she aint barked up the wrong tree before, but don't tell her I said that, she carries a pistol.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 7, 2014)

The same person that came up with 'pulled up short', in my day it was lieing.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 7, 2014)

Chuck Terry said:


> The earliest known printed citation is in James Kirke Paulding's Westward Ho!, 1832:
> 
> 
> "Here he made a note in his book, and I begun to smoke him for one of those fellows that drive a sort of a trade of making books about old Kentuck and the western country: so I thought I'd set him barking up the wrong tree a little, and I told him some stories that were enough to set the Mississippi a-fire; but he put them all down in his book.


 I agree that had nothing to do with treedogs. For liars (dogs) were unknown at that time. Moire like somebody telling a tale that somebody wants to hear and "obliging" with it. Kinda like a deer camp story etc. It ain't documented histeric fact per se but what whatever makes one "feelGood" sells . And still does. It's what is fiction stated as fact. Ole Gilmore Simms did abook entitled "The Yemassee" indians, back in the late 1800s which he, himself called a Romance Novel. Because he took a bunch of "Liberties" with the facts. Biggest difference I see in literature today and CNN Journalists reporters of today is fessing up to playing fast and loose with facts. But I am a backwoods Country Boy so excuse me Professor!


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 8, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> It originated from people who hunt with walkers.


Up til now that was a serius question. LOL Hope this ain't on the Serius Questions only app. You might git kicked off.. Walkers have done took their share of grief, deservedly so. Air ye Walker phobic? Or just prefer not to asso ciate with them?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 8, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Up til now that was a serius question. LOL Hope this ain't on the Serius Questions only app. You might git kicked off.. Walkers have done took their share of grief, deservedly so. Air ye Walker phobic? Or just prefer not to asso ciate with them?



I'm more of a bluetick/redbone/Plott type feller, myself. Had a couple pretty good English dogs over the years, too. Never owned a walker, but I've hunted with a bunch of them. Haven't coon hunted any at all in the last fifteen years or so. I miss it, but don't miss feeding all those dogs.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 12, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm more of a bluetick/redbone/Plott type feller, myself. Had a couple pretty good English dogs over the years, too. Never owned a walker, but I've hunted with a bunch of them. Haven't coon hunted any at all in the last fifteen years or so. I miss it, but don't miss feeding all those dogs.


I was a Walkerholic for a long time but finally got wiser with the 'Weiser versus the 'Shine a tree and don't see what ain't there. I feed the new breed now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 13, 2014)

Whats the new breed? The leopard cull?


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 14, 2014)

New crossbreed recipe I dreamed up. Stick around about ten years and we'll see. Don't worry, some people will still be hunting walkers And some still voting democrat.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess Im' just an old fogy "Strick Constitutionalist" . Rule one time said a dog was to be scratched for "refusing to hunt as part of a cast" . A cast would PACK' And expected to PACK.  Did not have anything to do with a no account dog refusing to hunt, but got interpreted that way by the Supremes. Answer ? Breed em dat way.  Every body can pat deirself on de back for their packing , not a dog packing, deaf dog that refuses to honor another dog. If the dog checks and refuses to honor. What that means is you got a great dog for refusing to honor a trash runner but that is only after he has checked. If he is deaf he is of no account.  The Rules and the interpretations of the rules over the years have ruined the breed. Ask any Beagle hunter on here if they want to take their 4 Beagles out for a good hunt and have them take off in 4 directions. If they change the beagle rules one day they will find themselves hunting deaf, dumb , Blind , stupid and crosseyed dogs That get out of hearing to get struck. and go off playing with themselves. I like a pack you can throw a blanket over if you are quick enough. Get off your tailgate and go see what they are doing for yourself. I refuse to take another get gone , Bees byhisself coondog for free. I'm not a meat hunter but I do kill EVERY DANG UMM ONE MY dogs TREE . and make no applogies about it.


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 15, 2014)

Tell me true Beaglears? What is a small pack ? Is it the beagles  are 10 inch"?  Or did a kennel club jot down some rules and every body and his brother trying to breed a breed of dogs that fit the new rules? Tell me true.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 11, 2014)

I sure miss the threads of the old days on here like this one. We need to bring em back.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 11, 2014)

Like the ones where I made fun of all blueticks?


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 11, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Like the ones where I made fun of all blueticks?


I guess nobody here thought that was funny. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 11, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> I sure miss the threads of the old days on here like this one. We need to bring em back.


Can you elaborate what you mean? Old days was posted 2 weeks ago. I just coon hunt and think I got an inkling of what a coondog is. But I get in trouble because most folks carry two stopwatches and play, practice hunt, by "RULES". I'm just old, not old timey.


----------



## chadf (Aug 11, 2014)

Scrappy, settle .....
IMO 

They " old" days was poking fun...... As people now can't take it seems.

I still yet to wallor a swamp and chasing dogs treeing possums........ But the trucks in mud  and chasing dogs is up my alley! Anyone need a co pilot ?


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 12, 2014)

I do , I'll take a copilot cause I don't tolerate trashy dogs. I hunt by myself because of it . Lots of folks won't hunt with me because I don't tolerate it.  Where I hunt they bird hunt. They don't tolerate trashy pointers either. They expect dogs to hunt and "back" when necessary  and I am the same way. You are welcome to bring a puppy or a broke dog. I never bog down because I stay off the wet roads and walk. I hunt in Bass Loafers mostly. I shut whatever gates are shut in front of me back. That's 2 out of the only 3 rules I have to follow. The final rule is "kill every coon you tree" And I do that too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2014)

I would not own a big eared,covering,packing idiot of any color. Specially something thats not even a hound.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 13, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I would not own a big eared,covering,packing idiot of any color. Specially something thats not even a hound.



Let's do a poll of coon hunters that started hunting before 1975 and the associated rules changes and the Competition hunters of today.

Lets include how many beaglers want their pack to get split all over the country. How many hog hunters want that?  How many deer dog hunters even want that?  The fun of hunting with your friend and his dogs and you and your dogs is to see who has the better dogs.  There is no way to tell that if one runs a mile away to get after his own. He might be walking it down, Who knows? How about bear hunters? I bet they love to turn fresh dogs in and have them go the other way. LOL.

Competition coonhunters are the only group I know wanting to breed dogs for something that does not come natural for hounds. And it is ALL because of the points awarded by the stupid RULES committee.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2014)

Last time I checked. Beagles didn't bark up trees. I couldnt care less what a beagle man wants out of a pack or dog..Im a tree dog feller. Im chasing things that climb. Not something that runs round and round on the ground. MAYBE you should just start rabbit huntin.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 14, 2014)

I should bear hunt. I hunt dogs that can work together. Don't need show off ones.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2014)

Scrappy, You live in SC? I know who you are Im pretty sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 14, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Last time I checked. Beagles didn't bark up trees. I couldnt care less what a beagle man wants out of a pack or dog..Im a tree dog feller. Im chasing things that climb. Not something that runs round and round on the ground. MAYBE you should just start rabbit huntin.



I actually used to have a beagle that would tree coons, possums, and squirrels. He would kinda point grouse, too. Only one like that I've ever had or seen, though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 14, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I actually used to have a beagle that would tree coons, possums, and squirrels. He would kinda point grouse, too. Only one like that I've ever had or seen, though.


Id have took that beagle. Not that I really hate packs but well yes I do


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 17, 2014)

All I meant by the "post of the old days" when every body use to argue breeds and there dogs talents. Just glad to see it comin back. As long as it stays  clean maybe the moderators will let it go. On the other hand I don't mind a pack dog during the week as I have to get up at 4:15, but on a comp hunt I like one to get by itself. As long as my dog checks another and knows the coon is there then stay but to stay on a slick with another dog then it needs to ride in another truck.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 18, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> All I meant by the "post of the old days" when every body use to argue breeds and there dogs talents. Just glad to see it comin back. As long as it stays  clean maybe the moderators will let it go. On the other hand I don't mind a pack dog during the week as I have to get up at 4:15, but on a comp hunt I like one to get by itself. As long as my dog checks another and knows the coon is there then stay but to stay on a slick with another dog then it needs to ride in another truck.



LOL I know what you are saying , so please explain the difference you see in coonhunting during the week and on the weekend and why.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 18, 2014)

Back in the late seventies a locally famous comp coon hunter said as we turned loose'" "Well boys, we done gone coon hunting now whether we wanted to or not".


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 18, 2014)

A pack dog that trees first is not a pack dog. especially if he has been picking up temporary loses. We need to have coons that run to do this . A bucket coon that goes a hundred feet to climb won't tell anybody anything other than points scored.


----------



## TallyHo (Sep 2, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> LOL I know what you are saying , so please explain the difference you see in coonhunting during the week and on the weekend and why.



I got to get up early for work thru the week. So I need a close range dog as apposed to a wide range dog (kinda like my female I hunt now) for week nights but do t mind a wide ranger on the weekends. Also I hunt some tight spots durin the week. But like he said once u cut em you gone huntin wether u like it or not.


----------

